# June 2011 Pramek-Matt Powell update



## technoshaman (Jun 28, 2011)

I am happy to say that Matt Powell, founder of Pramek reached out to me a few months ago to update me on his latest projects. He has been working hard to make Pramek available to those who are interested in combatives. I have been interested in his coaching and his scientific training methods for some time now. 

Pramek is a first generation American-Russian Martial Art (RMA) hybrid system. Pramek has been taught to various military units, private security groups, executive protection professionals, police forces, and civilians around the world and continues to grow and evolve.

Pramek was created in 2004 by  Founder, Matt Powell. Matt began studying the Russian Martial Arts in 1997. Later he bcame the American representative for the AA Kadochnikov School and Academy of Personal Safety in Krasnodar Russia from 2001 until 2004, Matt decided that if the science of these military arts was universal, it could be applied through an American prism of experience.

If you are an RMA or combatives enthusiast you need to check his site out @ Pramek.org

Here are a few YouTube clips from his channel that he updates weekly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJxE7KHOqQ&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyNizg9IR_4&feature=related

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jun 30, 2011)

Steve,
Are you looking for comments or simply advertising?

MJ


----------



## technoshaman (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Neither just sharing and informing about Pramek. Matt, has an interesting perspective on RMA. Of course if people want to share their thoughts that is great.

Mark, I hope that answers your question and if you have anything you want to share that is cool too.

Thanks

Steve


----------

